# BBQ Chicken Marinade ???



## titus0327 (Jul 19, 2010)

Grilled BBQ Chicken is delicious right?

The deliciously crisp skin with carmelized homemade bbq sauce all over it....wonderful.

Well, Ive got one complaint.... when simply grilling and saucing chicken the inside meat can stay pretty bland.

So, has anyone had any luck with marinades or injections for chicken that they then just simply grilled and sauced?

The trouble is alot of the marinades for chicken that I have and use have a vinegar taste to them and unless your bbq sauce is vinegar based I can see these tastes clashing pretty easily.

Ive injected the chicken with creole butter, then rubbed them with Jeff's rub, then sauced and grilled and those came out pretty good, but im looking for more of a "go to" marinade for them.

Ideas?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jul 19, 2010)

I know a lot of people like the *Mojo Marinade* for chicken (find it in pretty much any store made by a few different companies)... i personally usually just marinade w/ what ever is in my fridge though...


----------



## titus0327 (Jul 19, 2010)

But do you then sauce the chicken with bbq sauce?  I use marinades for chicken quite a bit, but I havnt really found one that I think would go well with bbq sauce on top of the chicken too.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jul 19, 2010)

I did chicken legs yesterday... i marinated them in Beer, Italian Dressing, Rice Vinegar, EVOO, Siracha Hot Chili Sauce, & a combo of seasonings... hit it w/ a light store bought poultry rub before i threw it on the grill... than the last 15min or so added a combo of Sweet Baby Rays BBQ & some Honey Mustard... the flavors melded well and everyone enjoyed it... I personally haven used the Mojo I mentioned in the previous post, but i believe it is a citrus based marinade... might go okay w/ your non-vinegar based sauce


----------



## titus0327 (Jul 19, 2010)

now that sounds delicious, great idea. thanks.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 19, 2010)

Sometimes I'll pick up a thingy of Lawrey's marinade (usually the Baja Chipotle) and I'll soak my chicken in it until I'm ready to grill(refridgerated of course, don't do it on the counter). I then remove any breasts if there are any and bring the marinade and the thighs, legs and wings to just a simmering boil. Cook for about 8-10 minutes and remove from the heat. Now all of the chicken is ready for the grill. The thighs and legs will be a little pre-cooked so you don't have those red bones and pink meat that people despise and they will come to temp right along with the breasts. Since your marinade had come to a boil for a few minutes, you can now use it as a basting sauce as well, just keep it at a simmer on the side burner while you baste with it..


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 19, 2010)

One question have you ever tried Tip's Slaughter House Brine???? It works very nicely (and it's in wiki too) with poultry and then you can use your favorite BBQ sauce at the end. Heck what do you have to loss.


----------



## wildflower (Jul 20, 2010)

zip lock bag and lime juice over night


----------



## reichl (Jul 20, 2010)

I like injecting with a mixture of apple juice, spiced rum, sweet baby rays, garlic powder and brown sugar.  I also mop with the same recipe.  I use the Lawry's Baja Chipotle marinade for boneless skinless chicken breasts and that tastes great also.  I would have to say my favorite is the injection with mop though.  The mop carmalizes and tastes really great by the time the chicken is done.  I always spoon the mop mixture onto the chicken to avoid contamination.


----------



## eman (Jul 27, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> One question have you ever tried Tip's Slaughter House Brine???? It works very nicely (and it's in wiki too) with poultry and then you can use your favorite BBQ sauce at the end. Heck what do you have to loss.


This is what i use for grilling or smoking yard birds.

 You can add some heat to it by adding either fresh cut jabs to the brine or some good cayanne


----------



## shegriller (Jul 31, 2010)

I usually use what ever I have handy.

A citrus marinade could include, lemon, lime and orange juice and maybe a grapefruit if I have one laying around. To this I add garlic, fresh or powdered, a splash of soy sauce, kosher salt, some 'box of wine' chardonnay, plenty of fresh black pepper. Sometimes I add some brown sugar or honey.

For a more savory marinade I use soy sauce, basalmic vinegar, worchestchire sauce, Italian seasoning, garlic fresh or powdered, some box wine, brown sugar, kosher salt and fresh black pepper. I might also add a beer, some grated ginger, some hot sauce, rooster sauce or tabasco.

A more Greek or Middle Eastern marinade start with plain yogurt, curry powder, garlic, ginger, kosher salt and black pepper. Sometimes I put chopped shallots or coconut milk.

If I don't use a marinade, I always use a rub.


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 1, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Sometimes I'll pick up a thingy of Lawrey's marinade (usually the Baja Chipotle) and I'll soak my chicken in it until I'm ready to grill(refridgerated of course, don't do it on the counter). I then remove any breasts if there are any and bring the marinade and the thighs, legs and wings to just a simmering boil. Cook for about 8-10 minutes and remove from the heat. Now all of the chicken is ready for the grill. The thighs and legs will be a little pre-cooked so you don't have those red bones and pink meat that people despise and they will come to temp right along with the breasts. Since your marinade had come to a boil for a few minutes, you can now use it as a basting sauce as well, just keep it at a simmer on the side burner while you baste with it..


i like several of the lawrey's flavors


----------



## meatball (Aug 4, 2010)

My favorite chicken marinade is Chiavetta's Bar-B-Q Marinade. It is a delicious vinegar-based marinade and it can be used to either marinade or baste the chicken (I marinaded and basted one time and it was a little too heavy). It's also very good on pork and ribs. I've been using it for years and order it by the case. You can find it here: 

http://www.chiavettas.com/index.php3

Edit: I see that you like to use sauce on your chicken, but you don't need (and probably wouldn't want) traditional "red" bar-b-q sauce with this marinade.


----------



## tnvolsmoker (Aug 14, 2010)

Have tried all marinades from Kona Coast, there at Bi Lo, orange and pineapple terriyaki, ginger washabi and there is one more. There awesome on anything.


----------



## palmerbbq (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a real basic, classic marinade, but it turns out really good.  

1/4 cup ketchup

2 tbsp dijon mustard

2 tbsp honey

2 tbsp cider vinegar

2 tbsp canola oil

1 tbsp dark brown sugar

2 tsp worchestshire sauce

2 tsp dry mustard

1 tsp paprika

1 tsp granulated garlic

1 tsp granulated onion

1/2 kosher salt

1/4 tsp cayenne


----------

